# George The Iv At Picton [nsw]



## ibast (22/8/08)

I really want to like the George the IV. Its a classic historical inn and they brew their own, so how can it go wrong?

Well firstly the brew is variable. I can forgive that to a certain extent. A variable microbrew is better than megaswill in my mind. Having said that, when I went there last weekend, their lager reminded me very much of a stale, supermarket kit. It had that twang. The bock was still good. The current owners have had it for over two years now, so you would think they know how to get it better than this.

My biggest complaint about the inn is the rear courtyard. This is a great place that is mostly enclosed with the bistro serving onto it. The kids can run around and the grape vine provides good shade in summer. The problem is they allow smoking in this area. There is another eating area out the front that is not generally used by families. So there is ample room for smokers, without the rear courtyard. Im not overly sensitive to smoking, but people smoking in this largely enclosed eating area annoys me, so there must be other people that really get upset. Its not about health either. Its about enjoying food and brew with having my air polluted with someones stale smoke stench. Less than 30% of the population smoke these days, but 100% of the eating area in this place caters for smokers.

The menu at this place has always been pretty good for a pub. Last weekend I discovered a new menu. The new menu is Italianesch in nature and priced solidly for dinner. There are a few problems here. Firstly I assume most of their business would be Saturday and Sunday lunch. The prices are significantly too much for that. There is no need for such large serves at lunch either. Large serves may impress a RSL crowd, but people go to a brew pub because they appreciate flavour and excessive size is a poor substitute for flavour. Also, its not as well executed as the menu would suggest. Very bain-marie in nature.

The biggest problem I have with the menu, however, its not Beer food. Italian food is wine food. Im not talking about stodgy food either. Beer food can be well done if thought out carefully. For example the old menu had a good german plate and a steak sandwich on Turkish bread (from memory). These are foods that compliment beer well. This is a brew pub and the menu should compliment beer, not discourage it.

I really do hope this micro-brewery does well, but they need to seriously reconsider that menu and stop smoking in that rear courtyard. If they do that, I will come back with my family. If not I might call in to check the brew occasionally, but otherwise . . . . 

PS I would have given this feedback via e-mail if the website had an address.


----------



## .DJ. (22/8/08)

try this...

[email protected]*scharers*.com.au


----------



## Noxious (22/8/08)

Some companies will refrain from publishing their email addresses for this very reason, criticism. Be it constructive or not.
If this is the case, we can only amend this by not using their products.
Eventually, their business will fail or change to suit the 'new' market.
Either way, we lose.

Unless, you want to join the membership list and climb aboard a pokie at George's RSL Picton...


----------



## Greg Lawrence (22/8/08)

A group of us went there a few weeks back.
The bock was off, the scotch filet was rubbish, the filet mignon was a ball of fat and gristle, and the chips were cooked in the same oil as the seafood.
I found both the Lager and atmosphere very good.
I would go back there but will probably skip the food. :icon_vomit:


----------



## Swinging Beef (22/8/08)

Shame you didnt go there 18 months ago.
They had a great Hefe there for a while.


----------



## mckenry (22/8/08)

Thats all a great shame to hear. Used to be a top place. Havent visited for years though.


----------



## mje1980 (22/8/08)

I went there maybe 12 months ago. I must've been lucky, coz the lager was good enough to have a few, and the german food was very good. Didn't notice any smokers in the courtyard, but it was mid week and not very crowded. Great setting in that courtyard


----------



## Snow (22/8/08)

This is all pretty interesting, considering they had a whole TV show dedicted to them, which included getting professional chef advice, a kitchen refurb, and sacking their crap brewer and getting a supposed award -winning brewer in.

- Snow


----------



## Stuster (22/8/08)

I went there at the start of the year and thought the beers were pretty good. The courtyard was too packed on that day anyway so we sat at the front which was noisy from the road but not too smoky. It impressed the relatives I'd taken along there. They are typical Aussies in terms of their beer choices (megaswill, often light) and they thought the beers were different but tasty.


----------



## MCT (22/8/08)

Did they still have the '7' on tap as the third beer when you went? 
I was there a couple of weeks ago and was impressed by this beer. Certainly warmed me up on a cold winters night.


----------



## Screwtop (22/8/08)

ibast said:


> I really want to like the George the IV. Its a classic historical inn and they brew their own, so how can it go wrong?
> 
> Well firstly the brew is variable. I can forgive that to a certain extent. A variable microbrew is better than megaswill in my mind. Having said that, when I went there last weekend, their lager reminded me very much of a stale, supermarket kit. It had that twang. The bock was still good. The current owners have had it for over two years now, so you would think they know how to get it better than this.
> 
> ...




Don't go back!


----------



## matti (22/8/08)

Opinions are like ............ every one has got one, Including yours truly.

I agree with that the beer isn't the greatest but I cannot comment on the menu.
Though they have approved on the beer since last year.
I recall the lager had a phenolic taste and cloudy as ever.
The probably should stick to brewing ales for a while. 

What people like to eat differs alot and I can drink beer to pasta, pizza and steak any time.
Mind you, I love a red too or white for that matter.

As for the setting it is a very nice pub but it is rural pub and the smoking law tend to be a bit relaxed.
I recall visiting a few country pubs and they all tend to allow smoking in the back courts.
Off to another gruelling 12 hour shift now.
Cherio


----------



## Hogan (22/8/08)

Stay tuned. There is a big change in the wind for this micro in the coming week.

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## kabooby (22/8/08)

Hogan said:


> Stay tuned. There is a big change in the wind for this micro in the coming week.
> 
> Cheers, Hoges.



Will it be called the Hogan and Ace Hotel  

Kabooby


----------



## Pumpy (22/8/08)

Yep when Screwtop came and we drank over eight schooners of the Burragong Bock ,I did not feel very well in the morning and had a headache 

Pumpy


----------



## Linz (25/8/08)

Awww C'mon Mick....spill the beans!!


----------



## petesbrew (25/8/08)

Gregor said:


> A group of us went there a few weeks back.
> The bock was off, the scotch filet was rubbish, the filet mignon was a ball of fat and gristle, and the chips were cooked in the same oil as the seafood.
> I found both the Lager and atmosphere very good.
> I would go back there but will probably skip the food. :icon_vomit:


Yep, the Lager was fantastic. Pity I was driving, otherwise I'd have been into the 777!
After seeing the german menu on the website I was all excited for the platter (didn't know what it meant, but I liked the sound).
My filet mignon was 60% fat. That's not on.


----------



## Hogan (26/8/08)

Hogan said:


> Stay tuned. There is a big change in the wind for this micro in the coming week.
> 
> Cheers, Hoges.




My info is that Marcus the George's brewer submitted his resignation last Friday.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## kabooby (26/8/08)

Thats interesting.

Wonder who is going to take his place, lets hope it's someone good  

Then all they will need to do is spend some money on the brewery to get a more consistant product, and maybe a few other things going from the posts above


----------



## Linz (27/8/08)

Go for it Hoges!!


----------



## ibast (29/8/08)

Screwtop said:


> Don't go back!



I wish it were that simple, but there are a few things to consider. Firstly pubs are pretty bad in the greater SW Sydney region and this one has the potential to be good. Secondly I feel some obligation to patronise brew-pubs, because there are so few of them.

As many know the place is a stopping point for the motorcycle fraternity. As a bike rider I will get the opportunity to keep an eye on it (one beer only), but I wont be taking family or friends there unless some things change.


----------



## Linz (30/8/08)

Actually, come to think about it, Dave the dark hair one of the duo, was looking at getting into brewing...so maybe Hes too much under foot for Marcus and Hes going to do the brewing??

Scotty, care to chime in??


----------



## /// (30/8/08)

Linz said:


> Scotty, care to chime in??



Hope you dont mean this Scotty, this Scotty knows nothing...

Scotty


----------



## ibast (1/9/08)

Hogan said:


> My info is that Marcus the George's brewer submitted his resignation last Friday.



I wonder what the reason is.


----------

